# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  من اسماك الأردن البحرية

## معاذ ملحم

من اسماك الأردن البحرية






تزخر المياه الاردنية بالعديد من انواع الاسماك التي تزيدها ثراء وجمالا. ومن هذه الاسماك: 


1. قرش النمر: من عائلة القروش عدد الأسنان يتراوح بين (21-23) صفا، و الزعنفة الصدرية كبيرة ذات زوايا مفلطحة. والزعنفة الذنبية طويلة ومدببة، وطولها يتراوح بين ثلث طول الجسم الكلي قبل البلوغ إلى الربع أو اقل بعد البلوغ.
صغارها لونها رمادي فاتح مع العديد من البقع غير المنتظمة الشكل والغامقة اللون على جانبي الجسم وعلى الزعانف، وفي بعض الأحيان تلتحم البقع لتكون ما يشبه الأشرطة العامودية وتختفي البقع مع التقدم في العمر. يصل طول السمكة إلى (خمسة أمتار) يكثر في خليج العقبة وفي المحيطين الأطلسي والهادي والمحيط الهندي والبحر الأحمر وخليج عمان.


2. السمكة الضفدعية المنقطة: من عائلة الأسماك الضفدعية ، الزعنفة الظهرية الشوكية مكونة من ثلاثة أشواك منفصلة عن بعضها. الجلد خشن ومغطى بأشواك صغيرة ويحتوي على عدد من النتوءات الجلدية. لون الجسم بني رمادي ويحتوي على بقع سود فوق قاعدة الزعانف الصدرية وإلى الخلف منها وعلى الزعنفة الظهرية. وهناك خطوط ونقاط سود على الزعانف. ينتشر في المحيط الهندي والبحر العربي والبحر الأحمر والخليج العربي وخليج العقبة وخليج السويس.



3. القرش أبو مطرقة المتوسطة: من عائلة قروش أبو مطرقة، ويبلغ عدد الأسنان حوالي (30) صفا في كل فك.
يتراوح لون الظهر بين الرمادي والرمادي البني، اما البطن فلونه ابيض. ينتشر في المحيط الهادي والمحيط الأطلسي والمحيط الهندي والبحر العربي والبحر الأحمر وخليج العقبة.


4. القرش أبو مطرقة القصيرة: من العائلة السابقة، الرأس يمتد إلى الجانبين مكونا ما يشبه المطرقة الأسنان مائلة ومنبعجة عند حافتها الخارجية وتحتوي على حوالي (30) صفا في الفك.
لون الظهر رمادي، اما البطن فلونه افتح. يصل طول هذا النوع إلى حوالي مترين . ينتشر في المحيطين الهادي والهندي والبحر الأبيض المتوسط والبحر العربي والبحر الأحمر وخليج العقبة وخليج السويس.


5. أبو نقطة المكوه الاعتيادي: الجسم رمادي فضي وتحتوي الحراشف الجانبية على بقع داكنة بحيث يتكون ما يشبه الخط على كل صف أفقي منها، وتكون هذه الخطوط أكثر وضوحا عند منتصف الجانب. توجد لطخة داكنة غير واضحة الحدود فوق بداية الخط الجانبي، كما توجد بقعة داكنة عند ابط الزعنفة الصدرية يحتوي على لطخة داكنة بقدر حجم العين على الخط الجانبي بين نهاية الزعنفة الظهرية وقاعدة الزعنفة الذنبية وغالبا ما تختفي هذه اللطخة مع التقدم في العمر. يصل طوله إلى (30سم). ينتشر في الخليج العربي والبحر العربي والبحر الأحمر .


6. العندق الشوكي: يحتوي الذكر الكبير على سنام في الظهر قبل بداية الزعنفة الظهرية. السطح الظهري وردي فاتح ويتخلله بريق فضي والبطن ابيض. توجد أربعة أو خمسة أشرطة عامودية داكنة اللون على كل جانب، تختفي مع التقدم في العمر. الحراشف الجانبية حاوية على بقع صفر أو ذهبية فاتحة بحيث يتكون ما يشبه الخط على كل صف أفقي منها، وتكون هذه الخطوط أكثر وضوحا فوق مستوى الزعنفة الصدرية. يصل طوله إلى (60سم). يوجد بكثرة في كافة أرجاء الخليج العربي وفي البحر الأحمر (بضمنها العقبة) والساحل الشرقي لإفريقيا والمحيط الهندي.


7. ديك البحر المسرج، الزعنفة الذنبية مكونة من فلقتين. الجسم بني وتوجد بقعة داكنة على مؤخرة السطح الظهري للرأس. يوجد شريط عمودي بني اللون يمتد من الزعنفة الظهرية الأولى إلى منتصف الجانب أو إلى ابعد من ذلك، كما يوجد شريط أخر مشابه يمتد من الزعنفة الظهرية الثانية. توجد بقعة صغيرة سوداء عند قاعدة الزعنفة الذنبية. الزعانف داكنة أحيانا. يصل طوله إلى (12سم) ينتشر في الخليج العربي والبحر العربي والبحر الأحمر وأرخبيل الملايو والصين.



8. ديك البحر الشوكي': نفس الفصيلة السابقة، الجسم بني فاتح تتخلله انعكاسات فضية على عظم الغطاء الخيشومي والصدر. يوجد شريط بني داكن على منتصف الجانب يمتد من الخطم مارا بالعين وينتهي في بقعة داكنة عند قاعدة الزعنفة الذنبية. قمة الزعنفة الظهرية الأولى سوداء، يصل طوله إلى (10سم).

ينتشر هذا النوع في معظم أرجاء المحيط الهندي وفي البحر الأحمر ووجوده في الخليج العربي محتمل.


9. الحسرم الأحمر من عائلة عين الثور: لون الجسم احمر يصبح فاتحا عند السطح البطني. الزعانف داكنة الحافات. توجد بقعة سوداء عند قاعدة الزعنفة الحوضية. يصل طوله إلى (45سم). ينتشر في الخليج العربي والبحر العربي والبحر الأحمر والمحيط الهندي.


10. الملاك الإمبراطوري: من عائلة الملاك الثانوية لون الجسم بني ومائل إلى البنفسجي عند الجانبين والبطن بنفسجي مسود، يتخلل كل جانب عدد من الخطوط الصفر يتراوح بين (19-24) ويمتد البعض منها على القسم الشعاعي من الزعنفة الظهرية، كما يوجد شريط بنفسجي مسود محصور بين خطين أزرقين على السطح الظهري للرأس حيث يشغل المنطقة بين المحجرين ثم يمتد إلى الأسفل من ذلك ليحيط بالعين ثم يضيق تدريجيا حيث ينتهي عند شوكة العظم قبل الغطاء الخيشومي، وهناك بقعة بنفسجية سوداء ويحيط بها خط ازرق من الأمام وخط بني اصفر من الخلف تمتد عبر قاعدة الزعنفة الصدرية لتصل إلى أعلى من مستوى العين. القسم الشوكي من الزعنفة الظهرية وحافة القسم الشعاعي منها والزعنفة الذنبية ذوات لون بني مصفر.


لون الصغار يختلف كليا عن الأسماك الكبيرة إذ يكون ازرق مسودا وتكون الخطوط بيض ومحاطة بحافات زرق. يصل طوله إلى (35سم). ينتشر في الخليج العربي والبحر العربي والبحر الأحمر والمحيط الهندي والمحيط الهادي.



*الجمعية الأردنية لتاريخ العلوم* 

عادل محمد علي الحجـــاج

----------


## دليلة

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا على المرور يا دليله

----------

